# Newbie - Progress pics - motivation needed



## jadeehart

Hi all,

I'm new to UK-M thought I would join here to meet like minded people as I have been struggling with motivation recently. I am unfortunately surrounded by people who are negative about me lifting weights etc, I have been told I am too skinny, boring and to 'be careful' that I don't start looking masculine... I also thought I would share some progress pics to break the ice :lol: and any feedback/advice would be much appreciated! I do not know ANY females who also weight train so would be great to hear from any of you ladies!

Also would love to hear from women who have had a decrease in bust size? It's always something that I have been v insecure about and they have now got even smaller... :sad:

Sorry for the jumbled post...  and sorry for the half naked piccies...

Would love to hear from any of you x


----------



## gearchange

Personally looking at your pics the progress looks great.Welcome aboard.

There are some very knowledgeable girls here that I am sure will come and advise you.


----------



## cypssk

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## Queenie

Welcome 

No one can really motivate you... That's got to come from you. Do you have goals? Have you reached them? Have you changed the goalposts yet?

I think you've done awesome.


----------



## NotSoBig

Good progress hun, stick to it, its a marathon, not a sprint


----------



## jadeehart

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome
> 
> No one can really motivate you... That's got to come from you. Do you have goals? Have you reached them? Have you changed the goalposts yet?
> 
> I think you've done awesome.


Thanks everyone! 

I think you're right about the motivation I suppose it just gets hard being surrounded by negativity! I haven't necessarily got goals, I just know I am a long way from where I want to be. I find it therapeutic absolutely smashing it at the gym and the positive effects it has had on my body and my mind is what keeps me going.


----------



## Queenie

jadeehart said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I think you're right about the motivation I suppose it just gets hard being surrounded by negativity! *I haven't necessarily got goals, I just know I am a long way from where I want to be*. I find it therapeutic absolutely smashing it at the gym and the positive effects it has had on my body and my mind is what keeps me going.


Create some and visualise them. That's what I do... 3 years down the line and I've reached goals, made new ones etc... but NEVER lost motivation.


----------



## Keeks

Welcome and well done. :thumbup1:

Will mirror what's been said about motivation, can only come from yourself really and different things motivate different people.

Goals and changes/improvements can be great motivators, and also the enjoyment if training can in itself be a motivator.

Distance yourself from the negativity. There does tend to be more negativity towards women training, bit this is a sport to do for yourself, ignore others and be positive.

:thumb:


----------



## Slater8486

jadeehart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to UK-M thought I would join here to meet like minded people as I have been struggling with motivation recently. I am unfortunately surrounded by people who are negative about me lifting weights etc, I have been told I am too skinny, boring and to 'be careful' that I don't start looking masculine... I also thought I would share some progress pics to break the ice :lol: and any feedback/advice would be much appreciated! I do not know ANY females who also weight train so would be great to hear from any of you ladies!
> 
> Also would love to hear from women who have had a decrease in bust size? It's always something that I have been v insecure about and they have now got even smaller... :sad:
> 
> Sorry for the jumbled post...  and sorry for the half naked piccies...
> View attachment 145768
> View attachment 145769
> View attachment 145770
> 
> 
> Would love to hear from any of you x


Welcome to UKM

Don't think the guys will mind the half naked pics

Seriously though great progress!


----------



## skipper1987

Hi and welcome.

Ignor negative people u carry on lifting you have done really well.

What are your exact goals?


----------



## Guest

Excellent progress, you're doing something right!

Amazing shape already.

Like above, what are your short/long term goals?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Good fat loss there!

You must of really sorted your diet and training out to get those results.

Now to get more results, look in the diet section of this board. I guess because you and your body has advanced, you might want to tweek and advance your diet also.


----------



## andyebs

welcome to ukm

you have done great

forget about haters they jsut really hate themselves


----------



## DaveCW

Your progress is great, if anything that should be motivation enough.

Don't worry about looking masculine, that is something that does not happen over night because the female body develops in a different way.

In order for your physique to become more masculine in appearance you would have to be working towards a physique which requires diet/routine/supplements that would push you out of the female development threshold.

Girls who lift do not turn into men this is just simply absurd so when people say stuff like that to you just nod smile and ignore.

As for breasts, in your Feb 14 pic they look well proportioned with the rest of your body so I wouldn't pay it any mind.

Your not skinny your just getting leaner, they are two different things.

What does your training routine and diet look like?

Keep up the good work your doing great.


----------



## Absent-Spotter

Obviously it's important to motivate yourself but it can be difficult to maintain that motivation when you're surrounding by people who don't share your enthusiasm.

A training partner would probably help - motivate each other to train, push each other to achieve goals etc. This place is probably a good place to start finding one as well.


----------



## R20B

Congrats and welcome! Great progress just keep at it you are clearly doing what works well for you!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Well done - really impressed with your progress pictures.

Ab developement is really clear which shows you have lost a good bodyfat percentage and looking really good.

For motivation have a look at some of the Bikini, fitness and figure girls and pick one who has your ideal physique and use that to motivate you.

I would also recommend attending a competition or exhibition to see what is possible and meet like minded people who definetly wont be negative towards your achievements.

Remember - Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated.


----------



## jadeehart

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all of your comments :wub: I think that is what I love the most about the fitness community... Strangers can be the most friendly and motivating people!

I don't know how to reply to all of your comments so I will just do a general reply...

I started working with my personal trainer about a month ago which is when I noticed the biggest change. I'm a vegetarian so he has helped me increase my protein levels and tweak my diet which has made a huge difference. The diet plan he has provided me with focuses on fat loss but my overall goal is to build muscle.

In terms of goals I suppose the only thing I aim for is increase in the weight I lift... If anyone has any suggestions of other things I can focus on and aim for it would be great to know! I know everyone has different goals but would still be good to hear other peoples.

Diet plan is as follows:

Meal 1: 4 eggs (only 2 yolks) and tsp peanut butter

Meal 2: Cottage cheese and ryvieta + black coffee

Meal 3: Protein, 80g carb and veg/salad

Meal 4: Nuts, apple + black coffee

Meal 5: Large protein, veg/salad

Pre + post workout whey protein shake

Meal 6: Cottage cheese and tsp peanut butter

Training plan:

Monday: Leg Supersets

Tuesday: Back and chest supersets

Wednesday: Abs and cardio

Thursday: Shoulders supersets

Friday: Arms supersets

Saturday: With PT

Sorry for long post and any comments on my diet/training plan would be welcomed.

Thanks x


----------



## 25434

Hello there, your pics look good and the change can be seen quite clearly. Well done. On the training front, I've always trained on my own and sometimes my motivation does dip, however, I love to train so much that it never lasts that long, and I work hard to keep myself going. My friends don't train at all and think I'm quite mental, lol. It doesn't bother me one bit, I love what I do.

On the boob front, I haven't been blessed with big ones to start with, but yes, mine have gone down a bit since I started training. When I took a few weeks out from training recently and started eating a bit more they grew back! so now having a fat wardrobe and a thin wardrobe of clothes, I have bigg.....ish boob holders, and barely there but still pert boob holders...lol......the trauma of being female and training...

I've been lucky enough to train with some of the people on this site and have met a few others at BB shows etc. That inspires me to keep going too.

Good luck with your own goals, and very well done on what you have done so far.


----------



## Lotte

Awesome progress in your pics 

I'm a newbie (6 weeks in) so no advice to offer but I feel your pain when it comes to people all around you talking [email protected] about women training and how it's going to make you look "disgusting".

You look fantastic already. As the other guys said tho, trawl through some pics and find an "idol" someone you'd like to emulate if you can


----------



## hannahsnellin

Hi and welcome to forum, I'm new on here as well  your pics looks great and look like your doing really well with everything. I've had a few people at work say the same to me that I'm skinny enough and don't need to be going to the gym all the time but it's something I love doing and if you do to then just go for it. Also remember lifting weights won't make you look like a man, lifting weights means more muscle and more muscle means increase in metabolism and high metabolism means weight loss and a toned body 

Well done on how well you've done so far.


----------



## kuju

For six months work that is stunning progress... as for the negativity you've been getting. Comments can come in a number of forms;

You can get nasty comments/"advice" from people who are ill-informed (which in this case means probably not exercising themselves or if they are...sticking to some generic blah that isn't getting them anywhere) -

You can get nice comments from people who are ill-informed....which is nice for obvious reasons and I guess helps with motivation..but that's it...

You can get nasty comments from people who really know what they're talking about - in which case I would suggest that says more about them as people than anything you're doing

Finally - you can get nice and constructive comments from people who know what they're talking about.

Pretty much everyone will fall into one of those groups. Which one is most empowering and useful to you? Listen to them..... everyone else...welll they're entitled to their opinions eh? And you're entitled to ignore them.

Train to feel good, both physically and mentally. There's a great quote from a book I read a while ago "That wonderful physique that athletes have is a side-effect of their training and diet".

When people knowck you down - take a deep breath.....and move on. Keep those photos on your phone. You have achieved something quite remarkable in six months; you're on the right track and you will get where you want to be and feel amazing.

Why not start a log/journal on here? You'll get a lot of support


----------



## Suprakill4

Good luck with your goals. Made brilliant progress already.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Only rest day is sunday? mg: mad girl! I'd be fvcked without my wednesdays off!


----------



## Smitch

Very quick progress for such a short amount of time, very apparent in the comparison shot from behind, i would say that's your motivation right there.

Partners can get jealous when you start looking good as it makes them feel insecure about themselves and if the relationship is fragile they may be scared of losing you to someone more attractive. Jealousy can also come from friends who are put out that you are looking better than them, so this can also lead to them trying to put you down in order to make you give up and be like them.

Do what makes you happy, and if others don't like it then that's their problem.

I'm sure lots of the women on here will be envious of your progress too.


----------



## Jay.32

welcome Jade, great progress :thumbup1:


----------



## scorpio_biker

Hi there,

You look fab, such good progress, hope I show that much in six months from now.


----------



## missjade

jadeehart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to UK-M thought I would join here to meet like minded people as I have been struggling with motivation recently. I am unfortunately surrounded by people who are negative about me lifting weights etc, I have been told I am too skinny, boring and to 'be careful' that I don't start looking masculine... I also thought I would share some progress pics to break the ice :lol: and any feedback/advice would be much appreciated! I do not know ANY females who also weight train so would be great to hear from any of you ladies!
> 
> Also would love to hear from women who have had a decrease in bust size? It's always something that I have been v insecure about and they have now got even smaller... :sad:
> 
> Sorry for the jumbled post...  and sorry for the half naked piccies...
> View attachment 145768
> View attachment 145769
> View attachment 145770
> 
> 
> Would love to hear from any of you x


You look fantastic x


----------



## Charlie14

Well done. This reminds me, I need to take pics so I can see my progress. All the best hun.


----------

